# Need Kiosk help



## changosgal (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,
I live in the Chicago area. I just bought a used kiosk. Just wondering if there was anyone in the area that has one and wouldn't mind if I watched them make a couple shirts. I've been reading and watching the videos but would love to be able to actually see it in action.
Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

use the referrals and recommendations section may help you find someone..please remember people may want to be compensated since DTG training costs money


----------



## changosgal (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks FatKat. I understand I would have to compensate. I tried to get training through SWF but they do not offer it. I was just hoping someone local to me would kind enough to help me out.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

they don't?? because its a Kiosk?


----------



## changosgal (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, They said they don't deal with them anymore.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, I am in Tampa, FL (30 mins from SWF)

if you want to come here we can help train you or I planning on being in Chicago in December. If you do 

not find anyone by then.. email me [email protected]gmail.com for further details. 

We do have modified Kiosk's and this is great modification for the Kiosks.. you can read many posts about 

this.. it will lower your costs and maintenance problems. If you want to come to Florida and bring your 

printer we can help with this mod and training. Check this post ..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t128872.html

apologies.. if this is self-promotion its not intentional .. I didn't know training was no longer available and we just want to help.


----------

